# You and I are getting the same call at the same time



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I am repeatedly getting call after call that cancels within a few seconds and it just dawned on me -- you're never the only driver competing for a call.

When Lyft dispatches a call, they send it to several of the closest drivers all at once (who qualify based on their hourly earnings thus far), and whoever accepts it first gets the call. I know this because I have a low acceptance rating for not taking Lyft Line calls, so the system wants to ping me as a "last resort."

In the past, I've talked about having to drive all the way to a call, at which time it cancels with or without notice -- it just disappears from my screen. And when I emailed Lyft and asked them to be compensated for my time and mileage, they complied.

















If Lyft would like to dispute this assessment of their algorithm, they may do so publicly, and should take note that their statements can and will be used against them in a court of law. Further, a subpoena of their algorithm can and may be used to verify the validly of their statements.

*Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

3 minutes it like 27 cents in my area with Uber they would never part with that much scratch.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> 3 minutes it like 27 cents in my area with Uber they would never part with that much scratch.


Lol -- kudos to Lyft for offering me $5.00. That bought me my McDonalds for the night.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Another reason to screenshot as soon as you accept a ping. Tedious (if the 3 seconds it takes to screenshot can be considered 'tedious') but produces a paper trail for when a ride dissappears.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> Another reason to screenshot as soon as you accept a ping. Tedious (if the 3 seconds it takes to screenshot can be considered 'tedious') but produces a paper trail for when a ride dissappears.


But there's no time stamp between 1 and 3 seconds -- the clock at the top will show the same.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

My only Lyft ping yesterday afternoon/evening was a cancellation. It was a Plus ride about 10 minutes away, and at the time of day looked like a longish dinner drive. I got 1/2 block from the pickup point in rush hour traffic and the pax canceled. I hung around the general area in the hopes that I'd get to ignore their re-order, but they didn't.

Checked my dashboard, and the cancellation fee is there without me asking. I was surprised because I did not actually arrive at the pickup.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

JimKE said:


> My only Lyft ping yesterday afternoon/evening was a cancellation. It was a Plus ride about 10 minutes away, and at the time of day looked like a longish dinner drive. I got 1/2 block from the pickup point in rush hour traffic and the pax canceled. I hung around the general area in the hopes that I'd get to ignore their re-order, but they didn't.
> 
> Checked my dashboard, and the cancellation fee is there without me asking. I was surprised because I did not actually arrive at the pickup.


You don't need to arrive. The cancellation clock starts from the moment you're pinged. If more than 5 minutes passes and the call is cancelled, the fee applies.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

JimKE said:


> My only Lyft ping yesterday afternoon/evening was a cancellation. It was a Plus ride about 10 minutes away, and at the time of day looked like a longish dinner drive. I got 1/2 block from the pickup point in rush hour traffic and the pax canceled. I hung around the general area in the hopes that I'd get to ignore their re-order, but they didn't.
> 
> Checked my dashboard, and the cancellation fee is there without me asking. I was surprised because I did not actually arrive at the pickup.


I got one of those once on Uber. Got a ping, picked up the phone while driving and accepted it by mistake I was already on the bridge and driving home. I wanted them to cancel. I just kept driving away, no cancel, not even for the fee. Turned off the phone waited 2 minutes no cancel. I said F it I'm going home. I was gonna text the pax to cancel and then they did before I sent it and I got the cancel fee, just a fluke I guess or I was close enough when I got the ping to start the clock. Makes up for the cancels I was cheated on.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. I talk with my friend on the phone while we work the bay area. And some of these half pings that i get. Im reading the name while he says it aloud on the phone. And im like. Wtf. And he confirms the location and i realized that we got the same call at the same time.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Yeah. I talk with my friend on the phone while we work the bay area. And some of these half pings that i get. Im reading the name while he says it aloud on the phone. And im like. Wtf. And he confirms the location and i realized that we got the same call at the same time.


Thank you for your contribution to this post. Together, we can unveil what Lyft doesn't want the world to know.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah, that seems to be what cancel-during-countdown pings are about.

Cuz pax can't see what driver in what vehicle is getting pinged anymore, not until a ping is accepted.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

So. Now what. Ive read stuff from trump econ... Also adieu... I like the cut of your jibs.... But all of this info. What to do about it. Im at a loss for a course of action


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> What to do about it. Im at a loss for a course of action


if Lyft/Uber is your full-time job----get a new job while the economy is still good. And if you need to, drive Lyft after work.

and read the TOS. if Lyft had a lazy (or naive to the idiocy of Lyft HQ) lawyer, Lyft *might* be violating its TOS.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> So. Now what. Ive read stuff from trump econ... Also adieu... I like the cut of your jibs.... But all of this info. What to do about it. Im at a loss for a course of action


Stop taking all Lyft Line calls and let the system collapse -- that's the only way you can force change. When you let your acceptance rating go and calls keep rolling, Prime Time kicks in and stays in, but ALL drivers have to do this. Lyft can't tell you what calls you have to take, and they can't deactivate you for a low acceptance rating. Step 1.

Rate calls that pay poorly 1-star and condition the system to know what you'll do next time (in the event of a low paying call). Also, when you rate someone 1-star, it puts you next in line for another call because the algorithm wants to appease your anger by throwing more money at you. Step 2.

If you can afford to, only take Prime Time calls and really condition the algorithm. In the meantime, all of the calls that you miss (Bus Line and regular) will turn to Prime Time, but only if every other driver does it, too. Step 3.

Document, document, document. Screenshot your pings, your GPS screen that quotes the time/distance, and head on over to your dashboard and do another screenshot of your last ride -- route included. If the call nets you less than minimum-wage after you've deducted 54 cents a mile (from ping to drop off), email them and let them know you are making less than minimum-wage. You have to let them know you're aware, and you have to get it in writing. When they get sued again for PAGA violations, it could reverse their current settlement and the more documentation you have gets you a seat at the table. Step 4.

Start telling passengers the truth when they ask if you like driving for Lyft -- help spread the word. And don't worry about being rated poorly. Lyft is desperate for drivers, and most passengers appreciate the honesty. Step 5.

Get a new job, and fast. Lyft is a sinking ship. Step 6.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Its obscene how far away the pings i got came from in the bay area. Obscene. All pax info including their location and destination is known by lyft. And they are given out to stymy bonuses undoubtedly. Bonuses. Ha. Ride count is ridiculous. 

You know. I used to ask my friends at the end of the night how much they booked. Now its how many rides did you get. 
Even after bonuses. The pay is absolutely at its lowest. Hands down. 

Someone could grind for lyft all day. Fall short a few calls and what. All for nothing. Ha


Subhuman pieces of trash over there at lyft hq. 

I wish uber would just destroy lyft already. Then we could focus on dealing with uber.



As for the rest. Undoubtedly. I will and do tell everyone i meet on the street just what a messed up company these ones are.

Question. How do u know u can just shirk off requests after requests and not disappear altogether from request pool?


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

What a shill.

While I can agree that you bring up an issue that is worth discussing, you're 4th screen name Skepticaldriver adds little credence to your posts.

Why the hell is this guy allowed to post so much garbage day in and day out????

You've taken this forum and turned into a podium for your ever reaching grab to make a mockery out of lyft. Look, we all know lyft and Uber are one in the same. How effective is your crusade to a bunch of drivers that depend on lyft for their livelihood?

This is the definition of spam and why I frequent these forums less and less each day.

For all you drivers out there, reach out to drivers in your area and form chat groups where you can share ideas and be free of the members here blowing smoke up your butt. This is not how real drivers talk. Real drivers talk about when and where to be and how to maximize their income. Hacking the apps and finding an edge over other clueless drivers and strategizing about the week ahead.

Every god damn post I click on has this fool spreading vitriol and negativity. I get it, he's playing by the rules, and brings up valid points from time to time, but I for one am tired of the negativity. It's an absolute shame you have to make multiple accounts to agree with yourself. It's a damn shame.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Its obscene how far away the pings i got came from in the bay area. Obscene. All pax info including their location and destination is known by lyft. And they are given out to stymy bonuses undoubtedly. Bonuses. Ha. Ride count is ridiculous.
> 
> You know. I used to ask my friends at the end of the night how much they booked. Now its how many rides did you get.
> Even after bonuses. The pay is absolutely at its lowest. Hands down.
> ...


Woof.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> What a shill.
> 
> While I can agree that you bring up an issue that is worth discussing, you're 4th screen name Skepticaldriver adds little credence to your posts.
> 
> ...


I'm actually here to recruit orlando area drivers to the cab company...

I kinda DEPEND on large numbers of disgruntled drivers and a slew of complaints about everything...

In orlando here's the rankings on income opertunities in Orlando...

Working for a luxury towncar company (not uberblack affiliated)
Working for a taxicab company (mears)
Working for any other taxicab company
Dilvering pizzas/ waitstaff near the theme parks
Begging on a street corner
Working any minimum wage job except inside the theme parks
Working at the theme parks

Not working...

UberX/lyft
Gambling in a casino

Drug addiction

Uber/lyft should not be that low on that ranking...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Yeah, that seems to be what cancel-during-countdown pings are about.
> 
> Cuz pax can't see what driver in what vehicle is getting pinged anymore, not until a ping is accepted.


Optimizing your route (lmao!!!!)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Rate calls that pay poorly 1-star and condition the system to know what you'll do next time (in the event of a low paying call). Also, when you rate someone 1-star, it puts you next in line for another call because the algorithm wants to appease your anger by throwing more money at you. Step 2.
> 
> .


This is interesting. You think the same applies to Uber?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm actually here to recruit orlando area drivers to the cab company...
> 
> I kinda DEPEND on large numbers of disgruntled drivers and a slew of complaints about everything...
> 
> ...


That's funny Maers. Taxi works in your market.
In my Market, Taxi drivers are probably right under "begging on the street cornet" and right above Uber/Lyft drivers.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> What a shill.
> 
> While I can agree that you bring up an issue that is worth discussing, you're 4th screen name Skepticaldriver adds little credence to your posts.
> 
> ...


Strategizing? How do you do that when Lyft keeps you at a set hourly rate and uses your tips against you (citing 2 examples).

Thanks for your feedback!

But you talk about people complaining, and yet you're doing it yourself. And no one forces you to read anything you don't want to. Perhaps it isn't negativity that's being spread, perhaps it's just the current state of events that we're in -- and your perception of it all.

Each of us has a unique viewpoint, and everyone deserves a seat at the table.

IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING POSITIVE TO SAY, THEN SAY IT. BUT I SAW NOTHING POSITIVE IN YOUR POST -- JUST CRITICISM.

Have a great day!


----------



## NYCTLC (Mar 23, 2017)

In NYC, some of the local care bases uses the app based calls and instead of the driver using those old walkie talkie radios, they will throw all calls to all drivers at the same time on their Android devices. And the driver will choose which pax to pick up, first come and first serve.


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

wow, so I read your post last night

today I drove for a bit for a change

dropped a lady off and got a ping a minute later down the street, 1/4 mile away, perfect, drive there, arrive, hit arrive, pax comes out, gets in car and then the ride is cancelled, so I tell her you cancelled the ride, she: no, looks at her phone and tells me they always ask for reasons, so I knew she wasn't lying and she was not on the phone walking up to me

she re requests and gets a different driver, I tell her to cancel
she cancels and then she gets me again

WEIRD ALERT



Trump Economics said:


> I am repeatedly getting call after call that cancels within a few seconds and it just dawned on me -- you're never the only driver competing for a call.
> 
> When Lyft dispatches a call, they send it to several of the closest drivers all at once (who qualify based on their hourly earnings thus far), and whoever accepts it first gets the call. I know this because I have a low acceptance rating for not taking Lyft Line calls, so the system wants to ping me as a "last resort."
> 
> ...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

2CV750CC said:


> wow, so I read your post last night
> 
> today I drove for a bit for a change
> 
> ...


Sounds about right.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

This happened to me yesterday. I and another minivan showed up to pick up the same passenger at the same time. The other minivan had their ride cancelled and it paired the passenger with me. Even the passenger told me that she had initially been paired with the other driver. It did not cancel the ride for the other driver until after they got to the passenger's location.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Interesting... I've had a few requests lately that cancel just before I can even accept them so this makes sense.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Uber and Lyft are encouraging a selfish culture of people with no sense or patience. This happens all the time and I know these people are sitting there studying the GPS and are having anxiety attacks brought on by their lack of self-control.



Trump Economics said:


> Strategizing? How do you do that when Lyft keeps you at a set hourly rate and uses your tips against you (citing 2 examples).
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!
> 
> ...


I feel an overwhelming urge to criticize you.


----------

